# window shutters?



## xt600 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all...I am not living in Greece but have a friend with a home in Athens.
Last May, I went out to help him prepare and repaint the old wooden shutters on the windows and doors. It's not a pleasant job, and in the time available we only managed to finish less than half of them.
When doing a similar job in the UK, I would take them to be chemically stripped, and save an awful lot of time!
Does anyone happen to know if there is anywhere in Greece (preferably Athens) where they have facilities to strip paint?

Help would be much appreciated! Colin...


----------

